# كتب مفيدة في هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي



## احسان الشبل (12 مايو 2010)

:77::77::85::85::77::77:
السلام عليكم يا ابطـــــــــــــــــال 
اليكم رابط الموقع
http://www.kutub.info/library/category/86
نسألكم الدعـاء


----------



## تميم الشبل (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا عندي مادة بحوث عمليات والي ندرسة حنا البرمجة الخطية 
ابي منكم انكم تساعدوني كيف القى البرنامج حقها او اي شي يتعلق بذي الماده والله اني مرررره شايل همها
ابيكم تفيدوني باي شي بخصوص ذي الماده الدكتور حقنا قالنا جيبو البرنامج عشان نشتغل علية وعجزت اقااااه
(برمجه خطية )


----------



## احسان الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

اليك هذا الرابط لملف بور بوينت لعلة يفيدك
http://www.4shared.com/document/PHXRLUoM/__online.htm
مع اعتذاري يا اخي تميم


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليك ورحمه الله 
يا ريت لو فى رابط لكتاب rod and bar rolling


----------



## أحمد دعبس (19 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## Eng/Ali (23 يوليو 2010)

www


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## eng 3bd el hai (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بهاء 2 (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور عزيزي على المجهود


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله اخواني كل الخير


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## korzaty (5 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hammhamm44 (10 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (11 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الشبل (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا على مشاركتكم اعزائي


----------



## moustafa afify (11 أغسطس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## korzaty (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​**​

*​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المعلومات القيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المعلومات


----------

